# Test drove 07 Sentra SE-R SPEC V!!



## howufiga (Feb 15, 2004)

My 1998 Sentra SE is about to be retired. i figured I'd go check out the new Sentra's and boy was i impressed. I mean all the stuff that's in it, blue tooth, 6 speed, g meter, 225 tires. It was quick, but it seemed uneventful when I get on it. It doesn't really feel like your moving. The salesman let me test drive it with my fiancee. Well, I pull up to a light and a new Civic Si Coupe pulled next to me.  We played around a little and I pulled him pretty easily! I was impressed. 

However, I'm going to go with the CVT model. The SE-R didn't have the harsher ride as the SPEC V. Plus I drive alot so I don't want to be pulling gears all the time.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Go with the 6speed!!!


----------



## howufiga (Feb 15, 2004)

Well, I live in Chicago there are days I'm stuck in traffic for an hour and a half. We got 2 seasons in chicago, winter and construction season. That's why I'm opting for the CVT. Plus, I kinda dug the paddle shifters.


----------



## Sazarr (Jul 22, 2007)

I drove a new Spec-V as well. First off WTF did they DO to the body?!!?! It looks like they smashed the rear end in! The inside is nice and roomy, and the oil presure and G gauge are sweet, other than that they claim its 200hp to the wheels from the factory, it felt just like my 02 Spec-V just as quick and fast. (well before mine decided to blow the engine.) I prefer the look of the 02s the best. Makes me think Skyline's little brother.


----------



## bossfn (Feb 11, 2007)

I put in a vote for 6 spd as well, but ya, heavy traffic with that would really really suck. I tend to ride my clutch a lot when I'm sitting in stop and go.


----------



## vikato (Dec 7, 2007)

I test drove an 08 SE-R with SVT. I bought the Spec V. Would definately go with the 6 speed.


----------



## nismopro33 (Dec 8, 2007)

i own and 07 se-r spec-v and it is a really fun car to drive, super comfy and has just enough power to keep me entertained. i would honestly go with it the 6 gears are amazing and the close ratio tranny is fun to play with


----------



## bossfn (Feb 11, 2007)

Anyone else notice they have to ride the clutch a bit more than usual to get into first? This is the first time I've had a Nissan, and I have to say, I think first gear is a bit touchy...very easy to peel out (even chirp the tires when I'm not trying to).


----------



## naturalsk8ter17 (Dec 10, 2007)

yeh ive noticed riding the clutch alot more in 1st, i think its because the cars torquey. Also noticed i get SHITTY mpg also


----------



## bossfn (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm getting about 28MPG city (10.0L/100KM) and on the highway it's really great with about 40MPG.


----------



## nismopro33 (Dec 8, 2007)

yeah 1st is a bit touchy but once you drive it a lot and get the engine broken in its not to bad i dont even notice really anymore. as for my mpg right now im gettin 21.3 mpg or thats what my little trip thing says on it and i have put on about 2800 miles on it but by this weekend im sure that will be 3k


----------



## howufiga (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok, call me a weirdo, but i like the way it looks. Even better than the previous generation, but that's just me. Call it luck, but when I went to go buy one the next day after test driving it, my fiancee found out she was going to be laid off.  We just bought a house together too! So I'm still stuck in my 98 Sentra SE with 145,000 miles on it. As soon as she gets a new job, i'm getting one with a CVT. I don't feel like paying someone $1500 to change a clutch when it wears out from me wringing the sucker out!  Plus, I don't like traffic jams with a 6 speed. I've had days where I'm stuck in traffic for 2 hours!


----------



## 07BlackSpecV (Nov 5, 2007)

Man I love my 07 Spec V. The thing is pretty quick and personally I think it handles the corners great. I am use to the 3000gt platform NA and my Spec feels quicker(it is) and more stable in corners. The only problem I have is the lack of a aftermarket so far. Its on the way though. great car. I just dont understand why all the reviews you read rip on it. Oh well its a fun car.


----------



## howufiga (Feb 15, 2004)

07BlackSpecV said:


> Man I love my 07 Spec V. The thing is pretty quick and personally I think it handles the corners great. I am use to the 3000gt platform NA and my Spec feels quicker(it is) and more stable in corners. The only problem I have is the lack of a aftermarket so far. Its on the way though. great car. I just dont understand why all the reviews you read rip on it. Oh well its a fun car.


Yeah, everyone has been ripping on it. The Civic Si is a better car blah blah blah. Maybe now I got Nissan in my blood, but the SE-R does something for me. The fit and finish is just seems better to me.


----------

